# Using Multiple Firewalls - RECOMMENDED OR NOT?



## Regret (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I use Windows Vista SP 2. Currently, I have Eset Nod32 Smart Security 4 installed. Should I disable/remove Windows Firewall so that only Nod32's firewall runs, or should I let both run?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You only need one software firewall, so disable the Windows one.


----------



## Regret (Oct 21, 2009)

koala said:


> You only need one software firewall, so disable the Windows one.


OK, thanks! Should I stop/disable the service too, located in services.msc?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, run services.msc, double-click Windows Firewall, click the Stop button and change the Startup Type to disabled to prevent the firewall running when you boot.


----------

